# Помогите распознать аккордеон weltmeister



## sol354 (6 Июн 2016)

Доброго времени суток!  Помогите распознать аккордеон weltmeister , год, примерные характеристики, за сколько примерно можно выставить на продажу?


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2016)

*sol354*,

Вельт, полный, 41/120, четырехголосный. Середина 60-х. Стоит до 10тр в зависимости от состояния


----------



## sol354 (6 Июн 2016)

Большое спасибо)


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Июн 2016)

Это самое начало освоения четырёхголосых ширпотребных моделей в ГДР. Очень удачная модель. У меня такой же 7/8, но три голоса. Неплохое качество комплектующих и отличная сборка. Это середина 1950хх. Я бы начинал торги от 15 тр.


----------



## sol354 (6 Июн 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Это самое начало освоения четырёхголосых ширпотребных моделей в ГДР. Очень удачная модель. У меня такой же 7/8, но три голоса. Неплохое качество комплектующих и отличная сборка. Это середина 1950хх. Я бы начинал торги от 15 тр.


А где лучше всего продаются данные инструменты?


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2016)

*sol354*,
обычно вешают на Avito, но продаются они очень и очень плохо... Да и неплохо еще знать, что внутри. От состояния зависит можно ли его вообще продать


----------



## ZET666 (15 Июн 2016)

vev писал:


----------



## vev (15 Июн 2016)

*ZET666*, до пятерки. Все тоже самое можно оценить при помощи Avito...


----------

